# Good Movie Sequels



## Sabi (Jun 30, 2011)

Usually when most movies have a sequel they sorta in the end kinda _flop_
what are one of the good sequels you've seen to a movie?


I enjoyed Mission Impossible 2 it was far better than the first one. So far that's the only one I can think about.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 30, 2011)

X-Men 2
Kung Fu Panda 2
Toy Story 2
Shrek 2
Lord Of The Rings 2
Matrix reloaded

EDIT-How did I forget The Dark knight!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Predator 2. Come at me, haters.


Terminator 2, duh.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 30, 2011)

Take these ...



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> X-Men 2
> Kung Fu Panda 2
> *Toy Story 2
> Shrek 2
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> Predator 2. Come at me, haters.
> 
> 
> *Terminator 2*, duh.



and add ... Aliens.


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 30, 2011)

Favourite movie sequels:

- LOTR: The Two Towers & Return of the King
- Toy Story 2 & 3
- The Last Crusade
- The Empire Strikes Back
- The Dark Knight
- X-Men 2
- National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 30, 2011)

The Godfather: Part II
The Dark Knight
Shrek 2
Ice Age 2: The Meltdown
Aladdin and the King of Thieves


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

Lord of the Rings Trilogy, the Harry Potter films, Toy Story 3


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

The Dark Knight
Harry Potter just got better with every sequel.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 30, 2011)

Shrek sequels were pretty good.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh man! I totally forgot about The Dark Knight! The Dark Knight really showed how a sequal can outdo its predecessor. Now we hope they can follow suit again!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah, Batman was all about the sequels. 

I also liked Gremlins II more than the original Gremlins.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2011)

Army of Darkness,Terminator 2,and Aliens


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

The Dark Knight
Batman Returns
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
X2: X-Men United


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Harry Potter just got better with every sequel.



Lol no fucking way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2011)

Toy Story 3 is the best threequel ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm hard pressed to come up with an argument to that.


----------



## Slice (Jun 30, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Toy Story 3 is the best threequel ever made.



Army of Darkness is up there too.


Best sequel ever for me is 'Terminator 2: Judgement Day' it had everything the first had and tuned it up to 11.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Back to the Future Part II wasn't better than the original, but it was still good.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

Terminator 2 is actually my fav sequel too, I have seen it over 200 times without ever getting bored of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Mortal Kombat II. 


Also X-Men IV. Though I guess that's more of a spin-off or reboot than a real sequel. Prequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I would call Terminator 3 a good sequel as well. Unnecessary, and repeated formula, but it's not an awful movie.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

Mk 2? stop trolling CMX. 

Terminator 3 isnt as bad but then again it doesnt deserve to be a sequel of judgment day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

I liked MK2. You mad?


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

Come at me bro


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

To be fair, nothing would have topped Judgment Day.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

Which is why T3 is a bad movie, there was no point in watching it making it a waste of time.  And when a movie is a waste of  your time it is a bad movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Vault said:


> Come at me bro



[YOUTUBE]5V3YtLD777c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Subjective. It didn't waste my time, and it progressed the story. A matter of fact, that whole idea seems ridiculous if you ask me, cause there are plenty of sequels that weren't needed but were good. Toy Story 2, Shrek 2, etc.

Try again.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

It sucked

the end


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Fair enough


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

CMX what about Raiden fighting the 2 mooks, post that instead


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I liked Ghostbusters 2 as well. The only problems I recollect are that it was basically the same as the first, and that the antagonist wasn't as threatening as Zuul and Gozer.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

not a direct sequel per se but Sanjuro owns.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2011)

The Empire Strikes Back.
Die Hard With a Vengeance
Austin Powers: The spy who shagged me.
Major League 2.
Bill & Ted's Bogus journey. "Yoof Sank my bettle sheep."



CrazyMoronX said:


> Mortal Kombat II.



No, American Psycho II: All American Girl. :ho


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 30, 2011)

1) Terminator 2 : Judgement Day
2) Aliens
3) Star Wars : The Empire Strikes Back
4) Predator 2 (Yeah, I said it. )
5) Superman II
6) Spiderman 2


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Shrek 2 wasnt good 

All of the Die Hard sequels were good, Vengeance was fucking amazing. 4th one was surprisingly good too...the 2nd one has its moments (Mr. Falcon ).

Vengeance > Die Hard > Die Hard 4 > Die Hard 2


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I liked it more than the first one.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

Hellboy 2 was better than I expected, The Bourne Supremacy


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Shrek 2 wasnt good
> 
> All of the Die Hard sequels were good, Vengeance was fucking amazing. 4th one was surprisingly good too...the 2nd one has its moments (Mr. Falcon ).
> 
> Vengeance > Die Hard > Die Hard 4 > Die Hard 2



What Vengeance over the first?  Shocking


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I liked it more than the first one.



Bah. Too lovey and boring for me, the story was pretty good but it kind of lost the charm of the original. The 3rd had a weak story and a terrible ending but at least it had the humor. The 4th felt like filler. Not a bad filler but like it should have been an hour long direct to DVD movie or something.

Die Hard and Vengeance are about the same to me, depends on the day. Plus you know, Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 30, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Toy Story 3 is the best threequel ever made.





Stunna said:


> I'm hard pressed to come up with an argument to that.



I'm not. I'll put _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ up against it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm not. I'll put _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ up against it.



I have to agree.

And I know I am woefully in the minority here, but personally Toy Story 3 wasn't all that as far as I was concerned.

In fact, I kinda....fell asleep while in the cinema. 

Only though the magic of torrent'ing did I actually watch the movie in full.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 30, 2011)

Achilles said:


> The Empire Strikes Back.
> Die Hard With a Vengeance
> Austin Powers: The spy who shagged me.
> Major League 2.
> ...


Now that's trolling .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm not. I'll put _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ up against it.



Oh yeah, Indiana Jones... I need time to think on this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2011)

Return of the King Is the Best Threequell IMO


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2011)

The Wrath of Khan far superior than  the first.
Blade 2 was as good as the first, IMO.
Friday the 13th Part 2 and III.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I would call Terminator 3 a good sequel as well. Unnecessary, and repeated formula, but it's not an awful movie.



Sarah Connor Chronicles > Terminator 3

for me.



Guy Gardner said:


> I'm not. I'll put _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_ up against it.



Now THAT'S another great threequel.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Lion King 2 motherfuckers


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2011)

Rescuers Down Under


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Eff yeah, Lion King 2.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2011)

How could i forget Blade 2 O__o


----------



## Darc (Jun 30, 2011)

There are so many named already in this thread that I agree with but I'd like to add _Meet the Fockers _


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 30, 2011)

Toy Story 3

i cant think of any other atm :


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

What the heck is wrong with you people? 



Its sickening that *3 pages in* this gets mentioned.  

Terminator 2 is a really big one as well.


----------



## Magnet (Jun 30, 2011)

terminator 2
aliens
godfather 2 
dark knight
X2
Undisputed 3
Die Hards
James Bonds
Hell Boy 2
Empire
spiderman 2?
clerks 2?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 30, 2011)

Bourne movies had decent sequels.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 30, 2011)

X-men: First Class


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

Obviously the LOTR sequels and the Harry Potter sequels while not all what they could have been, were enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets / Deathly Hallows Part 1
Toy Story 3
Return of The King


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 1, 2011)

What about Kill Bill: Vol. 2? Imo was better than Vol. 1.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

The Spider-Man sequels were good too. I prefer both of them to the original Spider-Man.


----------

